# Mk2 TTS Alloys on Mk3 TTS?



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

Apologies for starting a 2nd thread on winter wheels.

I have the chance of getting a set of Mk2 TTS alloys as winter wheels. Original Audi OEM.

Will they fit my Mk3 TTS?


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

These are the markings on the Mk2 wheels


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

The offset is 52 versus the Mk3 quoted 50.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I ran my last mk3 with mk2 20” rims from my RS with no issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

gogs said:


> I ran my last mk3 with mk2 20” rims from my RS with no issue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Gogs.

I have pasted the wheel information for both models below. It looks like they will fit, I am just concerned about the 2mm difference.


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

So using this site: https://www.willtheyfit.com/index.p...ct2=40&wheel_size=18&wheel_width=9&offset2=52

I have determined that the Mk2 wheels will be closer to the car (10mm closer to the suspension).











Presumably to the keep the same tyre/body profile and keep the wheel away from the suspension a 10mm spacer could be fitted?

Or, assuming that there is adequate clearance I could run them without a spacer. 

Is there adequate clearance?

(This is turning into a real learning exercise ;-) )


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

no difference, MK3 20 wheels too are 9J with 52 off-set


Navrig said:


> The offset is 52 versus the Mk3 quoted 50.


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

Help!

The TTS Mk2 wheels do not fit my TTS Mk3. We tried one wheel on the front and there is a significant clash with the brake caliper (as warned possible by @chelspeed in this thread: Winter wheels & tyres). Given the extent of the clash I am not happy about using a spacer.

My research seems to have confirmed that the wheels I was hoping to use were used on the TTS Mk2 which suggests that the Mk3 brake calipers are bigger. According to the MYAudi app my car has not had any brake upgrade and should be running standard TTS Mk3 (2017) brakes.

I am now looking for another set of wheels to take winter tyres (18", 40/245) but this experience is worrying me. If I don't get the right size I will quickly run up a large bill for shipping wheels back and forward.

Can anyone suggest a wheel supplier who would be able to advise on how I choose a wheel size to fit my TTS?


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

This is the wheel I have been trying to use. There did not seem to be much of a difference on where the outside of the wheel sat in relation to the body panels but the spokes on this wheel are deeper than the 20" wheels currently on the car - hence the clash.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

which off-set this rim has?
if you keep the same (52) or higher off-set of MK3, any MK2 wheels should fit to MK3 without clashing issues


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

According to my research and posts above there should be very little difference.

However there was a significant clash. The guy at the wheel refurb place I was going to use predicted it when he saw my wheels and car.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, but please note that the research you posted above looks wrong to me, for example OEM MK3 '20 wheels have 52 off-set, not 42


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

I found a database on a German website which has 52mm offset.

Now I am confused.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you don't have to 
the off-set is printed on the wheel itself, and in case of OEM '20 is *52*


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

This is official Audi website accessories for the car. The 20inch rims that you can buy for 588 a piece. Says offset 42mm
Rim, 5-arm rima > Original Zubehör Katalog (audi.com)


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> you don't have to
> the off-set is printed on the wheel itself, and in case of OEM '20 is *52*


I should have looked at the wheel when it was off the car. I wonder if I can get in between the spokes with a camera!

I am even more confused now.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I fitted a set of mk2 20” TTRS rims onto my mk3 TTS on the last car I had, no issues at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> you don't have to
> the off-set is printed on the wheel itself, and in case of OEM '20 is *52*


And the markings on the Mk2 show an ET of 52 yet there was a clash when it was fitted to the Mk3. Clearly something is not correct.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

any OEM wheels intended for equipping the MK3 MUST fit without any clash possibility, if the off-set is 52 (or higher), no doubt.
Problem is that off-set doesn't take in account spokes shape, so its possible that an MK2 wheels despite the 52 ET clashes with caliper once mounted on the MK3 just because that wheel design is not dedicated to MK3


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

So how do I find non OEM wheels which will fit?

OEM are too expensive new.


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

Or I revert to plan B and consider spacers.

This is all new territory to me so things to consider for spacers:

Thickness - I'd need to refit one of the Mk2 wheels and have the required thickness measured/checked.
Wheel bolts - longer needed to reflect spacer thickness.
Insurance - I am with Privilige (Direct Line online). Any idea what their attitude is likely to be.


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

So the saga continues.

After reading a few more posts on various Audi forums I decided that using spacers was not an option due to insurance issues.

Therefore it was time for an aftermarket wheelset. I spoke to Wheelbase after using their web wheel selector database. I explained in some detail the issues in finding a wheel that fits. They assured me that the wheels I selected would fit the Mk3 TTS.

They arrived yesterday - looked great. I took them to be fitted this morning and have just had a call to say that they are clashing with the front caliper.

This is all new territory for me so I am at a loss as to why it seems to be so difficult to find a wheel which fits.


----------

